# Topics > Smart home >  ThinQ AI, platform for home appliances, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer -  LG Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "LG wants to give your home a mind of its own: Firm reveals new ‘ThinQ’ AI for home appliances (but its smart bot refused to work on stage)"
LG revealed its new AI brand ThinQ and Deep ThinQ AI so devices can learn
Firm also revealed Google Assistant is coming to its devices, including OLED TV
LG offered a look at the specs on the latest TVs, and its new concept robots 

by Cheyenne Macdonald
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

World’s first AI orchestra – watch them perform I LG and Google Assistant

Published on Dec 3, 2018




> We created the world’s first AI orchestra – made up of 25 LG wireless smart speakers powered by Google Assistant voice control.
> 
> Watch the video to find out what happened…
> 
> Introducing the LG AI orchestra 
> Our orchestra performance took place at the City Varieties music hall in Leeds. 25 LG XBOOM AI ThinQ speakers took the place of regular musicians – mounted on plinths on the stage.
> 
> They then performed a short concert of music recorded by the Leeds College of Music, which was sent to the speakers via LG smartphones using Google Assistant voice control. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

World’s first AI orchestra – watch them perform I LG and Google Assistant

Published on Dec 3, 2018




> We created the world’s first AI orchestra – made up of 25 LG wireless smart speakers powered by Google Assistant voice control.
> 
> Watch the video to find out what happened…
> 
> Introducing the LG AI orchestra 
> Our orchestra performance took place at the City Varieties music hall in Leeds. 25 LG XBOOM AI ThinQ speakers took the place of regular musicians – mounted on plinths on the stage.
> 
> They then performed a short concert of music recorded by the Leeds College of Music, which was sent to the speakers via LG smartphones using Google Assistant voice control. 
> 
> ...

----------

